# Snowline



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Holy snowflakes, Batman.

I spent a little time in Cando and Grand Forks over the weekend. Cando has a lot of snow and Grand Forks is not far behind. There should be a prominent snowline this spring. And, the potholes will be helped a lot by the runoff. You might want to start aquiring some sand bags if you are in a low spot!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's funny how the lake region always gets the snow when no one else does? No denying it though, that'll be a good staging area early and late.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HAHA, they are dead.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What is considered the lake region? Devils Lake?? Looks like Minot are has been getting snow. Not sure if it is the norm or not. I seen on the Air Force Web Page that Grand Forks was above average for January. 26 days till the journay begins!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes...DL is considered the Lake Region.

BUT...as you noticed...the north central and northwest have more snow than the DL area.

But we were much dryer the past fall,so more will go into the ground here than there.

Plus there is still 6-8 weeks of possibly getting more.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I know you all have gotten some snow this year (which will help slow them down a pinch and keep them in MO a little longer!), but how does it compare to years past as far as breeding conditions? Just curious if you got enough snow to hopefully put some water in the potholes and what not. Thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's still too early to be certain, but I'd say we're looking better than last year. Still a lot of winter left though!


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

That's true, thanks Chris.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Perry
Curious what you were doing in Cando? I spent nearly all fall of 2000 hunting around there, havent been back in a while. Do you hunt around there?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi Blake,

I spent some time this weekend with my friend from Cando that we stay with when we go hunting there. I have known him and his family since 1976. He has Sioux hockey tickets. So, I met him and some of his friends in Grand Forks for the game. I left my car there and road out to Cando after the game on Friday night. I visited with him and his wife on Saturday and then we went back to the second game on Saturday night.

We had a nice drive out to Cando after the game on Friday night. The driver was one of the principal organizers of their Duck Days event that they hold around the opener. We had a good talk about NRs and hunting restrictions. They are really trying to attract both residents and NRs to their area. And, it seems they have very little sympathy for the guides. They are trying to work out a deal with them to allow hunting on the guide's leased ponds and fields when they are not going to be using them. They think they might be able to strike a deal. This would be a real good deal if they can make it work. I kind of have my doubts. But, let's hope they are successful.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Perry
I didnt realize there was that many G and Os up there. I remember reading about 1 small family operation thats about it.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Blake,

There are a few small operators out there. And of course, there is Mr. Blanchfield from Devils Lake who is nosing around in that area too! I told the Cando boys to keep him out of town.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The more I look at the nationwide snow map...the more I wonder if it matters at this point. Considering Nebraska has as much snow as we do...by the time they melt we could be melted too (sound familiar to previous years? :-? )










Maybe we should start up a gentlemens betting pool as to when the first official report of snows enters Nodak.....winner takes all...... would anyone be interested?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

so not only is this a pornsite but also an online gambling site, sweet

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would play!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The more I think about it to, 3 years ago when we had the FLYOVER we had condtions just like this. Lets hope and pray we dont get!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thats why I'm traveling during spring break. I'm gonna get some good hunting no matter where they are.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Flyover???? That would be my luck! I am like you GG, if I have to travel I will. I gots to get me some snows!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Omaha, NE area is getting 6 more inches of snow today and maybe another 4 tonight....and no days above freezing in the forcast. Mound City, MO is looking at the same current weather and forcast Ouch...!!!

I wouldn't expect a big migration anywhere until after Valentines Day.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Relax boys. They will get stuck and then they will blow past MO, NE, and SD. Then I will laugh as we are due for some good hunting.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Talked to a farmer down by Squaw Creek last night and he had told me that they had 5-6 on the ground as of last night before this storm hit. He had also mentioned that once you get another 15-20 miles north of there, they had "quite a bit more" than he did. Bottom line is that it's going to be another couple of weeks before the geese make it up that way.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah im going to sell all of my **** blind and everything. This spring will suck the big one. :wink: Those bastards of a white money trap! :roll:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

why u gonna do that goose buster?? what all do u have?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goose if you can get him to sell all of his stuff then I'm guessing you get lucky with the ladies on a regular basis. Besides Hustad he might think about goose hunting more than anyone. I don't think he's gonna sell unless you bring alot of cash.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

LOL!! thanks for the advice


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Robin...we...must...discover...the meaning of this. In the Upham area we have over 40 inches of snow on the ground, on the snowmap it said that could be nine to 12 inches of moisture...woohooo! Add some spring rain and we are set for moisture to get things growing nicely.

I think as far as snow geese go, there are so many of them they will be everywhere spread from here to hell and back. The snowmap does show some areas to watch, that's for sure.

It's going to take at least another foot or more of rain along with the snowmelt to get alot of potholes back that will stay thru the summer. I sure miss the wet years allready and it's only been one dry one.

You shoulda seen it, we counted 50 ducks a mile and that was in the road ditchs. It was awesome. Last year was a bummer hardley any waterfowl in comparison to the 10 years before. Robin...we need warm weather... and thunderstorms.

Holy Moly... Get Down


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

buckseye the map is in centimeters not inches. You have from 4 to 7 inches of water there.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It looks like 25cm/2.5=10 to me maybe I'm colorblind. Wouldn't surprise me. I hope I'm right


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Then I better start pimp'in my SHEEP HERD. Im going to call my club " Big Bush's on the Prairie". hehehe :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Well its been snowing on and off up here all day. This might be the best snowline we had in quit a few years. I can hardly wait.

And as far as GB3 and Hustad thinking about goose hunting more than anybody, that very well maybe true, but you guys dont hang around Mr. Matt Jones enough.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I beg the differ?? Who thiks about geese when when your professor is talking about tyvek for construction management?? It would only be me!!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well I just saw the updated math and see where your coming from but you will be closer to 15 to 20 CM but 8 inches aint bad!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Boy, look closely at the map. Just north and northwest of Squaw Creek in NW Missouri there is a heavier snow band. It looks like that will really hold the birds at Squaw Creek once they can get there. It will be hard for them to jump out to the Rainwater Basin for a while.

I think it is shaping up for a good year. That snow down south will melt a long time before the ND fields melt. The snow should keep the birds from jumping over large areas. I think it would be a nice gradual procession north.

Get out your mud suits, boys!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those birds might figure out that they could jump that band of snow....Thats what they did acouple years back when they got hung up in SD for sooooo long.


----------

